# Swollen and limping..



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Jess, I'm so sorry. I'm glad you started a new thread so many of our members with experience can see and respond. I so hope that you can get a definitive diagnosis soon and start whatever treatment is needed. Do you have ticks in your area? If so, make sure they run all the tests for determining any ( and all) tick borne diseases. I would be surprised that cancer would be suspected with a high temp. Do you have a vet school close by? 

I so hope that you get answers soon and that those with more info that I will chime in soon. I will keep you and your family, and of course Kody in my prayers.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks. I thought about a tick, he has a small bump on that swollen leg and I have a hard time thinking that cancer bumps would just appear all of a sudden with this going on. I will have to take a good look in all that golden fur.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ticks can cause all sorts of disease, some quite serious so I would make sure that they test for them (even if you don't find a tick now). Here is a site that gives alot of info http://www.dogsandticks.com/index.html The x-ray too will be an important diagnosiic tool.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Jess... just sending good thoughts your way for you and your Golden boy, Kody.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the website (penny and maggies mom) the first list of symptoms for lyme disease Kody has a ton of those symptoms... I am going to check him now. You've made my weekend..not that I want that either, I just want my golden boy healthy.

Thanks for your encouragement Bob-n-Tash


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

I found a bump on that leg, its tiny and white and sticking out. My parents are on there way over as they pull ticks from their dog all the time and they are going to look...My heart is racing...I hope thats it. Now any suggestions for hot spots?? he is licking tghe iv wound and its bright red?? bandages??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There are many here with lots of experience/ info on tick borne disease. I hope they'll chime in soon. I doubt you would find the tick now, as the disease takes time to develop. But I sure would have all the TBD tests done asap. Treatment is usually a long course of antibiotics if I remember right. Jill... Tippy... Linda.. where are you????


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope you're baby gets better soon. I don't know much about the diseases you can get from ticks however, we have found a few on Finn before.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending healing wishes and good thoughts your way. 
With that kind of swelling, maybe it's a different kind of bite? Snake? Spider?
Hoping the xray reveals nothing serious.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im Gobsmacked that a vet will tell an owner what something _might_ be, without backing it up with some type of evidence. Nothing like frightening the poo out of you. I would change my vet immediately and find one that would have tested your dog on the spot. If you go back and see her, take the list of symptoms and ask again what she think it might be - then bill her!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry your baby is sick!

Please have the vet run a test for tick borne diseases, and have it *sent out to a lab* not just the in house test at the clinic. Robbie had lymes and it was NOT found with the snap test in the vets office, it was only found when the bloodwork was sent out to a lab. 

What you are describing sounds very much like a tick borne illness, or at least that needs to be definitely ruled out before a vet tells you cancer!


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

A spider bite. I recently got bit by a spider and had a bad reaction..had to have a biopsy done for it. I will ask about that, thanks.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

I pray something will be found that is not serious. Looks like you have been given some excellent advise to go on. I don't know why it seems these things always happen on a weekend but they do.
My Jingles had a swollen place on her foot last year & it turned out to be an embedded foxtail. I was able to extract it myself. Thankfully we don't have ticks or fleas here unless you go out into the hills.
I hope for the best for you & your beloved Golden.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm worried that your vet did not give your dog an antibiotic, given the swelling combined with the temp. Infections of all kinds go from local to systemic all too fast, and metacam won't help is there is an infection or some kind of cellulitis.

How is your dog now, especially temp-wise? 

I am so sorry you're going through this. I would be hysterical, and have been in the past over my vet including cancer on a differential diagnosis. Vets think of cancer quickly with goldens and Boxers, but ofetn they are wrong.

My 7 year old dog Finn had osteosarcoma as a possibility last summer for a drastic, extremely sudden bout of lethargy and lameness. it turned out though, to be a doggy form of meningitis from tangling with a woodchuck. 14 days of a super-strong antibiotic and some rimadyl, and he was back to sprinting through the woods like a streak of red-gold. These situations are the ones that we all go through in owning this beautiful but sorrowfully cancer- prone breed. I also have a golden that my vet thought surely had a more typically Bernese Mountain Dog cancer( Histiosarcoma), and after crying ten thousand tears, it turned out to be an easily treatable but weird tick disease. I had to go and see the dog equivalent of Dr. House to get the diagnosis that was correct, so do not hesitate to insist on a second opinion. 

I agree with Lestorm that your vet has been way too casual in first sending you home with the vague idea of lameness and then upshifting to such a grim cancer without doing definitive tests before scaring you! Given that bone cancer is very painful for dogs and that time is of the essence if you decide to treat it aggressively, it seems very irresponsible of the vet to make you wait days in a state of understandable fear! 

Is there a spot that seems like a bite? Is the swelling hot to the touch? 


There is no harm in giving your dog a good dose( 10 mg/kg) of Doxycycline to kick most tick issues. It is common protocol to do this and sort of diagnos backwards if the situation is urgent.

I am crossing fingers, wishing, hoping and praying that this is not osteo, but if it is, keep a cool, level head, read up on it, ask questions, and get it officially staged immediately so you know what you're dealing with in terms of challenges. Some dogs do awesome without the leg and go on to live well if the cancer is in an early stage/grade.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

THere is a mark under Kodys swollen leg, its white on the skin and looks like maybe someting is under it, it doesnt make me think tumor by anymeans, its on the skin and looks like something a bug bite would be like, or maybe a tick under it. The leg thats swollen is hot, I know that means infection. He feels fine everywheres else, he elbow is the most swollen now and the leg is not swollen as much as it was. Finding a tick is like a needle in a haystack with all that fur!!! I dont know if they looked, they never shaved his leg which i expected them to do. I would think that if he had cancer he would feel lathargic, wouldnt move much, would walk, wouldnt eat. Would feel crappy. He isnt showing any of those signs. He was shaking both his paws for me on his own, he is not really limping as bad anymore either. He is improving. I will talk to the vet tomorrow and see what she thinks. she said that if he gets better then he may not have cancer but they didnt do any tests on him, just physical exam and IV work...I dont think that they know what is going on. But an improvement is a good sign right??


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Are there any friends of yours that swear by their vets? Finding a vet you trust is a very important thing. If you go to your vets office and the vet gives you a really hard time about doing the lyme tests and sending it to the lab, don't let that discourage you. Tell them you respect their opinion but it's your money to waste and have it done. I hope that asking around to some of your family members and friends that have pets will help you find a vet that you can trust. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gold*

GOLD

If it is possible I would get a vet appt. immediately with another vet or go to the vet you went to and demand tests!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The thing that screamed infection or tick disease was the fever combined with swelling. Just remember that you are your pupper's advocate and the vet is working on your behalf, so insist on the tick workup ( sent out to the lab) and x-ray. I'm with Jill in being surprised that they let you go the whole weekend with no antibiotics with how he presented. Hope you get some good progress tomorrow with a diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

this is the second vets office we have been too. the first charged us almost $400 to tell me that Kody was lame. The one we are at is an amazing office, there are 2 more in town but one is horrible and I would never go there, I will check out the other one. Amazing that we are already in the $700 range and still have not figured out what is going on with him. I will be asking her about the ticks tomorrow and getting the ball rolling on that. On the news last night apparently there was something about a high level of ticks in this area...(BC)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry!

I don't know how a vet could come up with osteosarcoma on so little info. Bones don't swell. It sounds more like TBD or Lepto to me. Is there a University hospital close to you?

Anyone else you can call? Again, I am so sorry!


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

She was not a 100% sure it was cancer, she should not have said anything then, and why send him home at all?? My brother has cancer and when they found out he stayed until the Dr's figured it out. I am leaning towards tick....you'd think living in a high tick area that they would have checked, shaved that leg and made sure that is not what was going on. they never did, they put him on IV. He is on antibiotics 2x per day and they are obviously working. Makes you wanna shake your head.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

we live in a small town, no UNV hospital here. What is TBD and Lepto??


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

TBD= Tick borne disease, Lymes, Ehrlichiosis or Anaplasmosis to name a few.

Leptospirosis you can google.

Good luck to you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Any news?? I hope its something easily taken care of!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

goldyjlox said:


> She was not a 100% sure it was cancer, she should not have said anything then, and why send him home at all?? My brother has cancer and when they found out he stayed until the Dr's figured it out. I am leaning towards tick....you'd think living in a high tick area that they would have checked, shaved that leg and made sure that is not what was going on. they never did, they put him on IV. He is on antibiotics 2x per day and they are obviously working. Makes you wanna shake your head.


 
Tick diseases can often take months to show up... well after a tick bite. The answer will come from the TBD blood tests. Glad to see he's started on antibiotics... that is at least a start.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My Subiaco died in May from bone cancer. The vet took xrays when we saw the swelling to get the diagnosis after first sending him home with pain meds before the swelling, thought he had sprained something. There was what looked like swelling but was the tumor on his front leg. It got very large, the size of a softball before we euthanized him. There was never a fever and other than limping no other symptoms. Our vet was very careful in telling us about the cancer. I think he may gave guessed before he took the xrays, just didn't tell us. He lived 5 months after the diagnosis. Find a new vet.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, though I wish it were not under these circumstances. I too think this sounds like a TBD. My Sam had Lyme that presented as lameness in his right front leg, though no swelling was discernible. When tested, he showed a quick and strong positive making the Vet believe that he had contracted it months prior. I saw no signs of his being ill until the lameness occurred. I've also had Lyme and it left me feeling very achy and I did have swelling of my lymphnodes. I tested negative, but because I knew I'd been bitten, had the bullseye rash, and swollen nodes, they treated me with doxycycline as a precaution. My doctor and my Vet both agree that Lyme is often misdiagnosed because it has a high false negative, just like I had. I would ask your Vet to please prescribe the full dose of doxycycline, just to be safe.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

He had a fever and that was their main concern on friday was bringing the fever down, he has not had it since, i have been checking. I believe that there is an infection, why else would the leg be swollen and HOT to the touch. I see a huge difference in him already, meds must be working as the swelling is going down and there are not lumps on his foot or leg area. Seems that his elbow is sore, the bite mark is on the elbow. The vet told me about he cancer over the telephone and when we came to see her to pick Kody up she was really busy so they told me she would call me at home....a bit unprofessional now that I think about it. And if it was cancer, they should have tested him while he was there. Our regular vet is on holidays until the end of july, things always happen when our Drs are away. Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and I am so sorry for Kody. We are sending healing energy and will keep him in our prayers. 

Just a thought but could it be a spider bite or bee sting. People have alergic reactions to both spiders and bees so why not dogs. It really sounds like a severe reaction to a spider bite. I would ask the vet to check that too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that you have found us and are getting some information. Seeing the spot now on Kody's leg, I would go back and show it to the vet. Have them run the test for lyme and the other tick diseases. It may be one of those or a spider bite. If you think this vet is someone willing to listen since you dont have alot of choices maybe she will back off from the cancer diagnosis and listen to what you have to say. She sounds like she is wanting to be thorough though she was wrong to say cancer without any proof. 
We will keep Kyle in our prayers and thinking good thoughts for him.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

do let us know as soon as you get any news. You have had excellent advice from the group and they will support you through this whatever the outcome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*News?*

Hopefully you will see the vet today and get more news.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Still waiting for the vet to call, I called there as I dont want to wait around. She will call back. He looks great today, was troting around the back yard, digging in the kids sand box (obviously at cat was in there...gross.) Last night he come into the living room with a ball in mouth. He seems to be walking almost normal, the swelling has gone down more except for on his elbow where I have found two things that I would like to show the vet. One is a bump in his armpit the other is on the outside of his elbow and its black, part of it is stuck in him and I didnt want to touch it. Possibly a scab or it almost looks like a tick decaded body...could be my imagination thought. I would like to think, that if it was cancer it would NOT be getting better right?? He is back to my normal Kody. Funny that nothing showed up on his bloodwork, if the took it and charged me that much bloody money for it they should have tested him for a tick at the same time....I will update when I talk to her.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

good luck - sounds like a very frustrating process for you.
to me it sounds like an insect bite or some kind of tick borne issue...as you seemt to have found a spot on the elbow that might be affecting things. 
glad the antibiotics seem to be helping as well and that he is back to acting more like his normal self.
you're definitely at the right place for advice! people here have been wonderful to me as well!
hope Kody continues to improve !


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

The vets office called and they want us to continue on with the meds for the rest of the week and for us to come in next tues. which is Kodys 8th birthday...let their be good news that day. The receptionist said they did not check for ticks, I will be looking into this some more for sure. The receptionist told me that the vet has a sneaky suspection that he has cancer....she has no idea?? and they want a week so it doesnt seem like they think so but maybe??? I dont buy that. Hopefully he continues to improve and when we see them next week he is back to his normal self. Thanks for all your help...this is a great place and I am glad that I found it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I'd be looking for a new vet and second opinion. I would want the tick tests done ... the ones I believe that are sent out to the lab. If you have ticks in your area, vets should be testing. That's RIDICULOUS. Also, if she has some magic mojo that is telling her cancer, she should be running diagnostics IMMEDIATELY... not waiting a week. Time is of the essence! I'm still of the mind that swelling and fever that gets better with antibiotics doesn't sound like cancer..... I could be way wrong, but it just doesn't add up to me. I'd want a vet that would sit down and TALK with me about all the possibilities, the tests to be done, then be a partner in any treatment program. The fact this vet drops this bombshell and then doesn't even discuss with you or follow up would NOT be acceptable to me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

goldyjlox said:


> The vets office called and they want us to continue on with the meds for the rest of the week and for us to come in next tues. which is Kodys 8th birthday...let their be good news that day. The receptionist said they did not check for ticks, I will be looking into this some more for sure. The receptionist told me that the vet has a sneaky suspection that he has cancer....she has no idea?? and they want a week so it doesnt seem like they think so but maybe??? I dont buy that. Hopefully he continues to improve and when we see them next week he is back to his normal self. Thanks for all your help...this is a great place and I am glad that I found it.


Even if the vet suspects cancer, it was way out of line for the receptionist to so blithely mention it to you and I would go ballistic. My dog has been thought to have cancer four times. Splenic tumors, mast cell, swollen lymph nodes and osteo when he started limping.
Neither his regular vet nor any of his specialists mentioned it to me without an immediate "so that is why we want to do... surgery, x-rays, biopsies" whatever it took to get a definitive diagnosis.

I had 12 needle aspirations, 2 send out biopsies and 3 x-rays last february for a full ortho/senior check-up and it was about $500. I think your bill is quite high for a non-diagnosis.

Can't bone cancer be determined by an x-ray????? that is non-invasive and certainly worth it for your peace of mind.

I think continuing his antibiotics and pain meds is good, but there is no need to put you through the emotional turmoil of a wait and see attitude after both the vet and the receptionist implied he might have cancer. It is owner cruelty to me. 

big hugs for you and Kody. I hope it is a reaction to an insect/spider bite and all is well. I don't know anything about the tick borne diseases, but I think they can cause even more problems if not diagnosed. Of course, I'd want a dern x-ray first and tell the vet why. He/she may not know the receptionist was so unprofessional to casually mention the possibility of cancer to you. It makes my blood boil.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

After the receptionist telling you so nonchalant that the vet has a sneaky suspicion that it is cancer, I think you should try and find a new vet. If you have some friends with dogs, I would ask them what vet they use and how much they trust them. And if you dont have any other choices, demand an appt with that vet for as soon as possible. And then talk to the vet showing her the spots you found, and how he is so much improved. Find out what she thinks then. 

How far would it be for you to go to another vet?


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

I live in a small town, the nearest vet would be 40 mins away. Not that far of a trip. Kody seemed slower this evening, maybe the Medicam has some sort of affect, makes him drowsy. he had definately gotten slower and he swelling has come down but its gotten hard, his entire leg from paw to shoulder is still swollen and painful. He lets me massage him but my husband was petting him and pet his shoulder area and Kody tried to bite him. I am going to have to watch that so he doesnt bite the kids if they come close to him, my 3 year old tried to climb over him in sat and KOdy yelped. Normally my son lies on him and Kody loved that, not anymore. So sad to see him go through this. I am thinking of going by the vets office tommorrow and get some answers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldyjlox said:


> The vets office called and they want us to continue on with the meds for the rest of the week and for us to come in next tues. which is Kodys 8th birthday...let their be good news that day. The receptionist said they did not check for ticks, I will be looking into this some more for sure. The receptionist told me that the vet has a sneaky suspection that he has cancer....she has no idea?? and they want a week so it doesnt seem like they think so but maybe??? I dont buy that. Hopefully he continues to improve and when we see them next week he is back to his normal self. Thanks for all your help...this is a great place and I am glad that I found it.




I've been thinking about you lots, and hoping, hoping, hoping for a good outcome. Maybe that is why I just have such a strong reaction to next Tuesday as the day they can fit you in- telling someone their golden might have cancer is drastic- do they not empathize with that? I really relate to the sudden cancer terror, as many longtime golden owners here do- it is heartaching how often it steals our best friends from us too young. It worries me that the vet thinks she knows what she is looking at, because competent, experienced vets sometimes do, I think, know it's cancer a while before they inform the owners with completed lab tests and xrays. 

However, this whole experience you're undergoing with this office is very unprofessional. That's why I am hoping the vet is wrong- because it's crazy to say to an owner a scary diagnosis like bone cancer with no options presented, no second opinion suggested, no lab tests supporting, and no xrays showing beyond a doubt. A "sneaky suspicion" isnt something a receptionist should be confiding to an owner who has neither a treatment plan in place or scientific proof with which to work. If the vet truly did, in her professional opinion, recognize that your dog has an overwhelming likelyhood of bone cancer, then she needed to xray it pronto; why send you home to be beside yourself while delaying treatment(staging/grading comes first) in a disease in which time is of the essence to prevent lung involvment? I don't get the antiobiotic treatment/ success either. Grrrrr to the vet and grrr to the receptionist. 

I'm not sure where you live, but if you can find a board certified internist or a canine oncologist to rule out or rule in osteosarcoma, you'e going to have a much better picture of how to procede. In my experience, regular vets are not able to be up on the most progressive cancer medicine if they are in a general small animal practice. If the board certified vet rules out cancer(finger's crossed!), then you know your original vet practice is not the one for you!

I am so sorry you're going through this, and I am wistful to hear everything is fine, and it is an infection from a bug/snake bite. I just want to get behind you and say that I think a whole week is completely unacceptable in these circumstances.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldyjlox*

Goldyjlox

I agree so much with Ljilly28-please find a board certified internist and go IMMEDIATELY-tell them he must be seen today.

It could be lyme disease, or if it is a insect/snake bite and isn't treated Kody could die!!

*I googled Board Certified Internists Vets in British Columbia:

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=robo&p=Board Certified Vet Internists in British Columbia*


*READ THIS INFO ON LYME DISEASE AND SYMPTOMS IN DOGS-LETHARGY, FEVER AND SWELLING!!

http://www.ehow.com/about_5149876_signs-symptoms-canine-lyme-disease.html*


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I too am absolutely horrified by the manner in which you have been treated. While they might be nice and polite on the phone, overall they are being grossly negligent. 
The fact that Kody tried to bite your husband as he was petting him tells me he is in a lot of pain. One thing I have learned over the years, is that Goldens are highly stoic animals and it takes a lot for them to show pain. If he is in that much pain, I would NOT wait until Tuesday to see if things improve with the metacam and antibiotics. I would try to get him in at another clinic and show them what you have found on his affected leg. It may prompt them to take a different course of treatment, one that might be more effective. I would try to get him in today or tomorrow as Thursday is a holiday in Canada and you never know what kind of hours they will keep on Friday.

I too continue to hope it some kind of a reaction to a bug/spider bite or some kind of tick borne issue. But for your own peace of mind, you need to rule that out immediately. I could not go through the anguish of waiting until next week. 

I hope Kody is more comfortable today. I really feel for you guys, and want you to know you have been in my thoughts a lot.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping this one as everyone seems to be thinking the same and wants to know the outcome


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and thinking of us. Kody is doing good today, he is his usual self. His leg is still swollen and a bit hard now, he is still limping so no more new news. I agree totally that he should see the vet asap. We have had a busy day today and I am home now and will call the vets office. I feel like giving them a piece of my mind, maybe I will have my husband call them...he will.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldy*

Goldy

Please let us know what the vet says-He really needs to go asap.

Did you look at other vets as someone posted?

Penney and Maggie's Mom said this:
Personally I'd be looking for a new vet and second opinion. I would want the tick tests done ... the ones I believe that are sent out to the lab. If you have ticks in your area, vets should be testing. That's RIDICULOUS. Also, if she has some magic mojo that is telling her cancer, she should be running diagnostics IMMEDIATELY... not waiting a week. Time is of the essence! I'm still of the mind that swelling and fever that gets better with antibiotics doesn't sound like cancer..... I could be way wrong, but it just doesn't add up to me. I'd want a vet that would sit down and TALK with me about all the possibilities, the tests to be done, then be a partner in any treatment program. The fact this vet drops this bombshell and then doesn't even discuss with you or follow up would NOT be acceptable to me. 
__________________

DID YOU see this info I posted?

I googled Board Certified Internists Vets in British Columbia:

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=ro...ish Columbia


READ THIS INFO ON LYME DISEASE AND SYMPTOMS IN DOGS-LETHARGY, FEVER AND SWELLING!!

http://www.ehow.com/about_5149876_si...e-disease.html


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

He's going tomorrow afternoon and I am sending my husband, he will get answers. Its too hard for me to go, I will just write notes for him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

goldyjlox said:


> He's going tomorrow afternoon and I am sending my husband, he will get answers. Its too hard for me to go, I will just write notes for him.


If he hasn't already, please have him read this thread so he has an idea of the different thoughts going on. If you possibly can, I'd really recommend you both going. Times like these, when it's emotionally hard, having two that can help remember what was said and ask questions which the other might not think of, is really important.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Get your husband to use the word 'Malpractice!' I would wanting to be seeing a different vet in the practice. good luck! xx


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope today's Vet visit finds some answers for you. I was hoping to check back and hear that he was improving and a cause for his limping/swelling had been found.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

goldyjlox said:


> He's going tomorrow afternoon and I am sending my husband, he will get answers. Its too hard for me to go, I will just write notes for him.


 
This may be the most important doctors visit of your dogs life. If it's lyme and it goes untreated, your dog may die. If it's cancer and they don't do the right tests to diagnose it, there will be no hope. You really need to go - this is not a regular vet visit and if your dog goes untreated or the right tests were not done and the worst happens, you'll have to live with that sense of responsibility for the rest of your life. I really really think you need to go.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

i take it there isnt any news! i just hope that a different vet saw the dog.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

I am going to go, he looks great today. walking almost completely without the limp. I did some research on Osteosarcoma last night and the thing that made me think it could be that was the theleg being hard, which it is. but i am holding out hope. he is happy right now and I want him to stay that way, we are going on holidays in 3 weeks, I am taking Kody so he needs to be helathy and happy by that time. I think that some time on the beach and in the ocean might make him feel better!!! I will post back when we've seen the vet. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sending a million good wishes- I'm pretty worried, and hoping for relieving news about Kody.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thinking good, positive thoughts for Kody!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with the vet. Take no nonsence from them. good wishes sent your way xx

Remember you are the one that hold the purse strings, use that authority!


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

MY PRAYERS WERE ANSWERED, MY KODY DID NOT HAVE CANCER. I was crying tears of joy. We went back, my daughter and I (who is 6) the vet came in the room, Kody took one look at her and hid behind my legs. His temp. shot up obviously due to being scared to death. They took some xrays...we could hear him crying from the room so my daughter and I went for a walk. Bumped into my mom...yah more support. THe vet came back all smiles, showed us the xray and there was no cancer, he has trauma most likely from a fall...we have rotten stairs going up to a rotten deck which is going to be replaced this summer. There is a small crack on his foot and that is where all the pain is coming from. He is on strict bed rest...any tips you have on that happening would be greatly appreciated!!! She could have put a cast on him but she said that I would have to come back once a week to have it changed, so we are going to bedrest him and go from there.

I am so relieved. Its his birthday next tues. and we bought him a BIG bone!!! Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers and great advice. So happy to have found this site.

Oh....and she felt bad. she hugged my 4 times!!! Apologized for everything.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA YEA YEA. SUCH good news. Is he crate trained? If so, keep him crated with kongs or whatever else he likes that would entertain him when he can't be right with you. When you take him out, have him on leash.

I am so thrilled for your news. Sending thoughts and prayers that he heals quickly and is back to 100% soon.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoopee!!! Congrats on the good news.  Take care of Kody!!


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is great news.... YEAH and have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEXT WEEK!!!!


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

He was crated as a puppy but have not used the crate in years. Its at my moms house as she used it with her puppy. she is going to bring it over tomorrow. He is sleeping outside right now on the lawn, probably shouldnt be but its hot in the house and he is laying still. When i get the kids to sleep I will bring him in and get him to sleep on the floor, he usually gets drowsy after his medicam so he will sleep. Finally I will get some much needed rest tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is the best news I have heard in days. So happy for you and Kody. Can hear the sighs of relief around the world that he doesnt have cancer. And it is good that she apologized for being wrong. I bet you have never been so happy to hear about a crack in a foot. Give him a big hug and kiss. 
The crate is a good idea. Get some kongs and put some good yummys in it and freeze them. If you do this, though cut back alittle on his food so he doesnt put on the pounds during his bed rest. Keep him from jumping and walk him on a leash.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

goldyjlox said:


> MY PRAYERS WERE ANSWERED, MY KODY DID NOT HAVE CANCER.
> Oh....and she felt bad. she hugged my 4 times!!! Apologized for everything.


I bet she hugged you. She should have also given you a year free vet treatment for the anguish she caused you. She needs to be spoken to and warned about malpractice.

Im delighted that everything is good and that you can now just worry about Kody healing.

Im probably going to get told off for this, but here goes. You are the ideal family to own a Golden, you were able to pay for a puppy and then all the medical cost that you have accured and you havent mentioned the cost once. : I know, different thread!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

That is WONDERFUL news!! YAY!!! I am so happy for you all!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Phew! I am so relieved. This case has been on my mind, and I just couldnt bear the thought of Kody having an awful cancer. The cut in is foot made enough infection to swell his whole leg? The vet there is not one I would use again. "Sneaky feelings" about Osteosarcoma that turn out to be infections are not exactly signs of medical talent! I think our forum did better diagnostics than the vet.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, what a relief... Have a great birthday Kody.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Phew! I am so relieved. This case has been on my mind, and I just couldnt bear the thought of Kody having an awful cancer. The cut in is foot made enough infection to swell his whole leg? The vet there is not one I would use again. "Sneaky feelings" about Osteosarcoma that turn out to be infections are not exactly signs of medical talent! I think our forum did better diagnostics than the vet.


I strongly agree with Jill. Her professionalism ( and that of her staff) was sadly lacking and her diagnositic skills are poor at best. I


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kody*

Thank you, God, for the great news on Kody. 

I am so glad it's just a "crack" and nothing else! 

Glad the vet apologized, but she was totally unprofessional before.

When Smooch had her TPLO surgery, my husband took the door off of our powder room and made a half door (about 3 feet tall) for it, so that Smooch could be confined to the Powder Room when we were at work,* but she and Snobear could still see one another *

If you think you'd be interested in this, email me and I will get instructions from Ken how to do it. 

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank Goodness Kody will be fine! You've been on my mind too. We've had much too much sadness here lately and a bit of good news is what we need around here. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonderful news! I hope your vet learns from this experience and not offer such a diagnosis without first running the necessary tests to confirm. I don't know how you got any sleep the past few days worrying needlessly. This will indeed be a happy birthday for Kody :wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so glad you got an x-ray and a proper diagnosis and it's good.
Still mad that the vet didn't do an immediate x-ray. Unnecessary cruelty to you IMO.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I can add my voice to those saying how relieved I am to hear about Kody's diagnosis.
Thank god you did not wait until Tuesday - just for peace of mind if nothing else.
I too am glad she apologized and sincerely hope she learned a lesson about not throwing out a cancer "guess" without proper evidence to back it up. It's absurd how cavalier the whole process seemed to be on their end.

Having said that, I never thought I would be celebrating a crack on a paw like I am today. Someone said earlier that we've had a very hard month on the forum - and news like this is a welcome relief.
Bed rest is hard! They'll start to feel better and they'll have all that pent up energy and want to go,go and go some more. Sounds like the advice about the frozen kong (while cutting back on food)...some good recreational bones for chewing are all great ideas and lots of TLC is the prescription of choice. Try if you're able to even have them on leash in the backyard if they go for potty breaks - you never know a pesky squirrel could present itself and they could lunge after it - risking their recovery. So it is best to keep on leash and supervised at all times. 

I hope he's comfortable.
Glad, like someone else said that your family had the means to take good care of your Kody.
Keep us up to date on his recovery.
Again, I can't tell you how happy I am that it turned out to be an unfortunate mishap. 
All the best to you, your family and Kody!
xx


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

so happy to read the great news - congrats!!


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

He's done well laying down today and he seems to be happy, I am going to continue to give him the medicam over the weekend to keep him as comfortable as possible. I go back for a recheck on tues and hopefully his swelling has gone down by then, if not I may ask about the case for a week and at least then it will be completely immobilzed....in the mean time I thought about putting a sock on his foot b/c I know he would hate it and not walk on it..guess I will have to be creative. And cut back on the all the treats that he has had, we spoiled him over the weekend!!! He's always been a thin dog, his father was in field trials and Kody took after his structure....big and athletic. The vet did say that I could take him to the river and let him stand in it or walk in leash to relieve some pain....its pouring rain in Squamish, BC as usual so we are stuck indoors. Thanks again for all your kind words...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Really, please do not listen to this vet. Wehn Finn sliced his pad, they were emphatic that he could not swim in the river or lake. There are all kinds of bacteria in river water. SOak the paw in clean water and epsom salts, but NO RIVER.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

For sure, I will keep him out of the river. He loves the hose just as much so I will try that. thanks


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Such great news! I am so glad for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Really, please do not listen to this vet. Wehn Finn sliced his pad, they were emphatic that he could not swim in the river or lake. There are all kinds of bacteria in river water. SOak the paw in clean water and epsom salts, but NO RIVER.


 
Jill, when she said "crack" I assumed she meant in the bone since it was found on x-ray and the vet had considered casting it. Did I miss something else????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*

Jill:

Glad to hear that Kody is resting.
As Penny and Maggie's Mom asked:
When the vet said crack did she mean in a bone, or in the pad of the paw?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh! My bad, when she said crack, she maybe meant it the way I'd use break? Whoops- I thought she meant a cut, with an infected leg. If it's a fracture, I'd be more relieved with the vet, lol. Thanks for catching that. Also, sorry about the typing/spelling throughout- have no talent with the phone keyboard.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Jill - I can't believe it. I'm sitting here crying tears of joy. With so much good byes here on the forum this year this is absolutely the best news yet. I'm so happy for you, your furbaby and your family......

What a scare! What a blessing! What a relief! I was almost scared to read to the end with all the heartache that's happened here lately. I almost am sitting here dumbfounded. I am so happy for you all.

Enjoy your holiday and Kody's birthday!


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

The crack is in his bone, by his toes. He is still pretty swollen as he still walks around on the leg. I try and keep him still but he doesnt seem to listen...must get that from my 3 year old!!!!!!!! He is still as happy as ever so that is good.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Kody is doing well and "happy as ever".:


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

What a great show of support and positive energy. I too find myself at this forum for a left front leg limp that has been getting worse. I hope my beloved 2 year old Cali will have a similar outcome as Kody.

I will have to later share the story of how this amazing creature came into my life but for now I am trying to find more answers.

Early in April this year Cali was spayed (as we had recently received her), great recovery until about 3 1/2 weeks later, she became lethargic. I returned with her to the vet to look for sometype of infection that may have been related to the surgery. Vet put her on antibiotics and no improvement in 3 days.

In fact, on the forth day Cali went completely blind....suddenly, 100%. Talk about a shocker and of course it was a Sunday. Her blindness lasted about an hour...thank God. Got her to the eye specialist the following day and after a few tests (drawing blood and a tear test) they injected her eyes for UVites (sp). This dog is so good, she sat with me on the people bench the whole time and she was a better patient than I. 

After the vet went in the back I was sitting on the bench with Cali, petting her and low and behold I found a tick! We live in AZ mind you and not a lot of ticks here. Tests came back positive for tick fever.....ah what a relief I thought. Quick recovery to Doxycycline and I was jumping for joy....now I'm not jumping anymore.

She stated with a noticable swagger in walk and occasionally would favor a particular rear leg, then it shifted to the front leg, then she was fine??? Went to a new vet with all of my bloodwork and the lameness was too mild to make a call. Shifting leg lameness perhaps but now it is all in her front left and she has learned how to be a 3 legged dog in about 3 days. She still climbs the stairs to find me. Have been back to the vet and they are somewhat at a loss but are banking on Immune Mediated Arthritis? I have been researching and am now left with the choice, go straight for the joint tap at the specialist (advised it would be well over $1000) or do we look at xrays for either a fracture or God forbid a tumor?

Warm shoulder joint on occasion, no fever, eats good, poops good (amazing for 3 legs!), not real active right now. Just started Rimadyl today to try to ease the joint pain.

Sorry for the windy post, just trying to find any advice as I am on my 3rd vet and we are a bit stretched at the moment, but can't bear the thought of this dog going so quickly.....thanks for sharing any advice or information.

Major symptom is left shoulder pain. She won't really whimper, but won't use the left leg. I can get her to whimper when I gently work the left shoulder. We ordered the advanced tick panel after the CBC came back with a low positive (exposure), but it is negative....man this sucks.

Jack:crossfing


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Jack. Welcome to the forum!

You might want to start a new thread. I am afraid that people might miss your post at the end of this one. I don't have any suggestions for you, but my thoughts are with you and your pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jack, having a had a bad diagnosis for our Selka just this past week, I would encourage you to have the xrays to rule out cancer. Then you can decide how to treat her for arthritis once the worse situation has been removed.

Praying for your pup and that it is something that can be treated.

I agree you should start a new thread.


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Cali's thread moved here, thanks!http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1195881#post1195881


----------



## goldenpups2 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this, yesterday we had to send our nine year old girl to be with her sister that died several year ago due to bone cancer on her front left leg. She was limping for a while, we tried many different things that did not help. Finally the doctor got an xray and she had bone cancer. She was a 105 pound Golden girl full of life but over the past week she seemed to get older and older by the day and sicker and sicker. She ate, drank, slept and would chase a bunny if she saw one but we knew she was in so much pain even with pain killers, it broke our hearts to see our baby girl this way. Now she is free of pain and resting peaceful in our shade garden with our other golden girl. Good luck, my heart aches for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*

Jill

Glad for the good news.


----------

